# Securing tombstones



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

It's getting to be our time of the year! I have a dilemma that has plagued me for the last several years and that is securing Styrofoam tombstones. 

I first started out gluing Styrofoam stones to plywood with a wooden stake attached. That worked great until it rains and expands the wood causing them to separate. I still have these original but they require constant maintenance every year.

I next tried using metal rods shaped in a “u”. I used a combination of duct tape and gorilla glue. This worked fairly well, until wind fatigue separated the tape and glue; sometimes with chunks of Styrofoam removed as well. 

Lastly, I took rods and impaled the stones on them. This worked great for a while but the wind tends to cause the rods to eventually poke out of the stones. 

Does anyone have a better approach???



*Rich or poor makes no difference…….eventually, everyone takes a turn in the box.*


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

How thick is the foam you are using? I use 2" thick foam and use 2 pieces up rebar, about 2' long, 1/2 into the ground and 1/2 into the bottom of the tombstone. They do quite well in the Chicagoland October winds.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

I gorilla glue wood slats to the back of the stones horizontally. Then I attach conduit clamps with short wood screws. I use 1/2 inch conduit. Use a scrap piece to pound the hole as the conduit will flute at that end. Then just slide the conduit through the clamp into the hole. I only use one clamp, you could do two. I like using conduit because it is easy for me to cut with a tube cutter.


Lots of folks on this forum who live in bad weather areas use a pvc method then slide over rebar. I am sure one of them will post with pictures.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I do the PVC thing too. Also, I use a plywood base that has two opposite holes drilled into it. After I slide the stone over the rebar pounded into the ground, I tie it off using tree stakes for extra wind protection and thievery deterrent. This shot shows how I mark holes in the plywood for the rebar to go through:













Here's a shot showing where I drill the tree stakes holes:


----------



## Brodiethedog (Aug 27, 2010)

I live in a bad weather spot where it rains 200/365 days a year using pieces of thin wood or wire coat hanger it works for me!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Glue PVC to the back of the stone, secure with rebar. Holds up to 40 mph winds.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Tumblindice said:


> Glue PVC to the back of the stone, secure with rebar. Holds up to 40 mph winds.



Hey TD,
I used to use this same method of securing but my winds here reach 75mph gust in October. If you have any winds like I do here in this vortex of a valley's armpit of hell, you may need a little more... 

I would recommend creating a thick base made of plaster or a thin cement mix surround. That worked for mine before I replaced all my foam with more rigid stones and homemade wood cored types. Good luck bud!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm going to do this: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/93158-tombstone-anchoring.html

I have tugged with all of my might on the wire and I can't get it to rip out of the tombstone.


----------



## Disney freak (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm really liking this idea. I'm going to modify it a little. I'm going to drill a small hole on each side of the grave stone and put a leader line in with Great Stuff foam and then cut a center hole for the grave stone. I will use tent stakes on either side to lock the gravestone down to the ground as well as stabilize it. I've been using wooden stakes on the back but I'm going to switch to a single rebar in the middle instead I think.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

My husband, not being known for subtlety, took all our tombstones and secured them to cinder blocks with Gorilla Glue. Total stability! They look fine as long as you don't walk behind them.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

GhostMagnet said:


> My husband, not being known for subtlety, took all our tombstones and secured them to cinder blocks with Gorilla Glue. Total stability! They look fine as long as you don't walk behind them.


 
HAHAHA!! Sounds like my hubby. His nickname is _'Gorilla'_. 

Though, that is a great idea...


----------

